# Newly enrolled and untrained 2Lt looking for advice on paying compliments



## kcalve00 (10 Aug 2012)

I am freshly enrolled as a 2Lt and have not yet started basic.  My question is, if I am walking around the armoury what is the appropriate way to greet officers and NCMs considering I have not yet been taught how to march or salute.  

Apologies if this has already been posted.  I used the search function to no avail.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2012)

You are a 2Lt because...........??


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Aug 2012)

Under no circumstances should you be allowed to "walk around the Armoury" in uniform until you have been taught to salute - and forthat matter, wear your uniform.  In the interim, be polite, and you will do fine.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2012)

You wouldn't even know what to address them as until you knew the CF rank structure.

Not knowing the 'lay of the land' at your Armouries, I'd suggest you go talk to other Officers in your unit, the Adjt for example, for guidance.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Aug 2012)

When you say you are a 2Lt, this implies that you are commissioned.  

Are you saying that you have received a commissioning scroll prior to starting BMOQ?  ???


----------



## MED_BCMC (10 Aug 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> When you say you are a 2Lt, this implies that you are commissioned.
> 
> Are you saying that you have received a commissioning scroll prior to starting BMOQ?  ???


His experience isn't uncommon in the Reserve Force. Officers were excluded from attending the PAT platoon activities, in favour of following an officer around in his/her duties. Odds are that no, he has not received the actual scroll, but as a Direct Entry Officer, he is a 2Lt (vice the RESO OCdts). 

As previously mentioned, find your unit Adjt (or whomever you've been assigned to shadow) and ask the questions.


----------



## Sizzle709 (12 Aug 2012)

You will be taught everything. No need to begin to worry. You aren't expected to know anything yet.


----------



## Maxadia (12 Aug 2012)

My experience has been the same as above. Sworn in as 2Lt, known as a 2Lt, and referred to as a 2Lt.

However, I affectionately refer to my rank as "Officer Without a Clue" - because until basic is complete, that's really what we are. 

To the original poster, the above advice has been correct.  If there is anything you are unsure of, it is always a good idea to ask.  Unless someone is having an extremely bad day, no one should be ripping your face off for asking them about the  correct protocol.


----------



## brihard (12 Aug 2012)

Dude's asking a perfectly reasonable question in order to get himself situated in his new existence as painlessly as possible, and to avoid the impression of disrespect or giving offence- good on him for taking the initiative to ask, IMO.


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Dude's asking a perfectly reasonable question in order to get himself situated in his new existence as painlessly as possible, and to avoid the impression of disrespect or giving offence- good on him for taking the initiative to ask, IMO.




Well said.


----------



## ajp (13 Aug 2012)

When I came in the door on my first night of training a WO pulled me aside, ensured I was dressed and followed that up with an hour of drill and ...... how to salute.  That was as a Pte.  Its interesting that the YOUNG 2Lt didn't get that much.  Then again as a Pte I was useful.....and I am CERTAIN there are some that would beg to differ.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Aug 2012)

Hmmm I seem to remember one trace a certain someone found themselves "geographically handicapped" on...


----------

